# New Holland BR 7070 Baler advise.Please



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I bought a Crop cutter BR 7070 silage baler. My problem , other than the monsoon we had in East Texas is, I had all kinds of trouble yesterday with the baler. I baled up 50 rolls of Rye grass balage with no problem last month , then yesterday I tried to work in some between rain storms ( wheat grass) it was very hi moisture but balable, sprayed inoculate on it. I kept getting the hay wrapped around the augers (it has the wide pick up).spent more time digging it out than baling.This is my first time with baling balage, I'm used to dry hay and I need advise.

Before I get the "buy a john Deere" dig, they didn't have a crop cutter. Thanks again


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

kbhblazer said:


> I bought a Crop cutter BR 7070 silage baler. My problem , other than the monsoon we had in East Texas is, I had all kinds of trouble yesterday with the baler. I baled up 50 rolls of Rye grass balage with no problem last month , then yesterday I tried to work in some between rain storms ( wheat grass) it was very hi moisture but balable, sprayed inoculate on it. I kept getting the hay wrapped around the augers (it has the wide pick up).spent more time digging it out than baling.This is my first time with baling balage, I'm used to dry hay and I need advise.
> 
> Before I get the "buy a john Deere" dig, they didn't have a crop cutter. Thanks again


Not real familiar with these but I'll take a stab at it...

Are the augers adjustable, or do they have an adjustable "scraper" behind them that keeps stuff from riding around and wrapping?? Usually most augers moving material like this (like a combine header) has an adjustable strip of angle iron that can be adjusted in or out closer or further from the auger flights to prevent wrapping of material, or else the augers can be moved in closer or out farther from the "stripper" bar (or whatever it's called in your particular manual...)

IF not, then the stuff just plain may be TOO wet... hay balers, like combines, are primarily made to handle DRY materials-- modern design improvements have allowed them to handle wetter crops for baleage and such, but there's still a limit to what they can handle... and there's a fine line between "okay" and "TOO wet" to handle, which usually manifests itself in green material wrapping, plugging, or slipping clutches or parts breaking...

Might check about the auger speeds as well... might be an issue. Dunno if there's an adjustment or swappable speed up/slow down sprockets for that.

If in doubt, read the manual... failing that, talk to the dealer/techs and see what they say. Hopefully someone here's got some better ideas for you as well...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> Not real familiar with these but I'll take a stab at it...
> 
> Are the augers adjustable, or do they have an adjustable "scraper" behind them that keeps stuff from riding around and wrapping?? Usually most augers moving material like this (like a combine header) has an adjustable strip of angle iron that can be adjusted in or out closer or further from the auger flights to prevent wrapping of material, or else the augers can be moved in closer or out farther from the "stripper" bar (or whatever it's called in your particular manual...)
> 
> ...


One other thought occurs... has it been run in yet?? Paint worn off smooth?? Anything that increases the friction on the flighting (rust, gummy residue, unworn paint) can cause stuff to 'ride around' the auger and wrap... of course the smaller the auger, the more prone they are to wrapping, unfortunately. Might "slicking 'em up" with steel wool and spraying them with graphite or PAM or something to help keep things flowing...

Narrower windrows to keep the stuff out of the augers as much as possible would probably help too...

Just throwing out ideas... best of luck! OL JR


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

thanks for replying , its just getting worn in and yes the windrows were to big and way to wet


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The augers are not designed to move a large amount of material, especially wet material. With the extra wide pickups on the crop cutters you can get yourself in a fix trying to bale extra wide windrows. In very wet hay keep the main portion of your windrow size down to the width of the baler. The augers will handle the overflow if it is not extreme. So why does NH put such a large pickup on the crop cutters? Good question, probably a bragging right that mine is bigger than yours. In dryer hay there probably is not much of an issue with wider windrows.


----------



## FiveRow (Aug 13, 2010)

I have the same baler and have found that lifting the pickup when merging into a windrow or making a tight corner lessens the risk of plugging the auger. 
A hyd reverser makes the unplugging process a lot easier, but it only reverses the rotor, not the augers. You still have to dig those out by hand.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I can see it operator error on my part this all make sense I will try to do smaller windrows and thanks for the picking up the header when getting into a new windrow advice that will help a lot.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Something else that will help is the addition of the optional flares on the outsides of the pickup. They close up the pinch point between the bands of the pickup and the augers on each end. Abhoerr's advice is also important in dry hay when there is no bale in the chamber to help pull the hay in. The flairs and the raising of the pickup until you are squared up in the windrow or when crossing windrows is what we recommend to people whether they are doing wet hay or dry hay. It can really get interesting when you are picking up windrows from a 10 ft cutter in the corners. There is no place to go with a 7 ft pickup that won't put the pickup into the next windrow. With your 4ft wide baler you don't have too weave much if any, but the 5ft wide machine you must weave or you are going to flip belts. Spent a Sunday unplugging the pickup on the ends, that is when we installed the flairs and they made a huge difference. We also sent the rake out to make more room for the baler.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Not sure about the flares you speak of. I will call my dealer tomorrow.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

84324675 AND 87053733 are the part numbers. Have your dealer check to make sure they fit your machine, they should. You will also need some bolts.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

ill look that up thanks


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Up date. I bought the sweeps to put on the baler. The dealer came out to look at the baler after another bale and plug session. Yes the hay was little wet but none the less I've seen some bale wetter. I realize this is a learning curve.

I made small windrows and the mechanic came out and I put two windrows together and he tried to get it to plug up. he just baled away , no trouble. Come to find out I had been religious about 540 rpms. he ran it little faster and had no problem.

So I will run it high and see how it goes. Any other thoughts ? does that make sense to any one good or bad ?


----------

